# drywall mixed with plaster - do I need to tape?



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

OK, here is how I've done it for years. Mix up a bag of brown bag, It's durabond and mash it in the gaps pushing some though the lathe spaces and make reasonably smooth. Do not leave any high spots. Then apply mesh tape. Then go over with EZ sand (white bag) mix. Then skim over with bucket mud, sand. :yes:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As stated: 

1. Remove loose plaster.
2. Install same thickness sheetrock (in this case 1/4"). Attach it to the wood lathing using standard drywall screws (1-1/4" x course thread).
3. Apply paper tape, or mesh tape using durabond. 
4. Apply coats to smooth. Use bucket ready-mix for the final coat, as it sands easier, and finishes smoother.

- If you have gaps/spaces between the 1/4" sheetrock edges and the plaster edges, fill these in and smooth out. Allow to dry, before applying the seam tape.

- There is no need to use any kind of durabond or compound between the layer of sheetrock and the lathing you attach it to.

- Alternately, if you have some areas of walls that are really bad, you can install (overlay) new 3/8" sheetrock over the entire wall surface, and attach with 1-5/8" to 2" drywall screws to the lathing and framing. This method creates a permanent repair.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the good advice. I have read about Durabond (brown bag), but now it looks like it is time to get better acquainted with it. From what I have read it sounds like it might be suitable to repair cracks in the plaster too. Thanks again. I just have to figure out now where I can buy it.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Any drywall supply yard will have it. Look in the yellow pages...


----------

